# 2019 Model S original MSRP?



## SteveLITH (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi all-

Just found and joined the forum. Thanks for having me.

I have a 2013 Model S that I purchased in 2014 and am looking to get something newer........

I'm looking at some 2019 and 2020 used Model S's. One of particular interest is a 2019 Model S Performance with Ludicrous, 21" wheels, red exterior and black interior. I'm pretty sure those are the only options.

What was the original MSRP on this vehicle? Dealer doesn't have the sticker of course. I've dug around on the internet a little bit and this is what I'm coming up with. Correct me if I'm wrong?

$100,200 MSRP base performance model + $4500 wheels + $1500 red exterior color = $106,200? Did Ludicrous cost more?

Thanks!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Seems to be over $114k. Found this online and shows $114k and as far as I recall, there's a $10k premium for ludicrous mode.

View attachment 40281


----------



## SteveLITH (Oct 21, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> Seems to be over $114k. Found this online and shows $114k and as far as I recall, there's a $10k premium for ludicrous mode.
> 
> View attachment 40281


Link you included doesn't work?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SteveLITH said:


> Link you included doesn't work?


Sorry, I posted a link to the image and it's no longer available. Though I did just remember that Ludicrous was added at no cost to the perf models for the last model year (pre-refresh). Your pricing is accurate, and the only "option" missing is if AP/FSD is included or not. Early 2019 models there was a $3k fee for AP and $5k for FSD. Mid 2019 and onward AP was included at no charge and FSD was $5k (going up to todays $10k).


----------



## SteveLITH (Oct 21, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> Sorry, I posted a link to the image and it's no longer available. Though I did just remember that Ludicrous was added at no cost to the perf models for the last model year (pre-refresh). Your pricing is accurate, and the only "option" missing is if AP/FSD is included or not. Early 2019 models there was a $3k fee for AP and $5k for FSD. Mid 2019 and onward AP was included at no charge and FSD was $5k (going up to todays $10k).


Thanks!


----------

